# Sloping ceiling height to new attic bathroom



## Robert (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm adding a bathroom and stairs to an existing attic. The new stairs going to it have a 42" high guardwall in the attic. Adjacent to the guardwall is the path that we want to use to get to the new bathroom. If the path is 3' wide, we have a cathedral ceiling height above it of 6'-6"+/- on the low end and 7'-8"+/- on the high end. The CBC 1208.2 (not the CRC because this is in a multifamily bldg.) says corridors can be 7'. Question: Per the code, the prescribed ceiling height for rooms with a sloping ceiling is 1/2 the area. In other words, 1/2 of the area that is BELOW the prescribed ceiling height is allowed. That said, does this path to the bathroom comply with a 7' corridor? And is it considered a corridor when it is just a walkway with the guardwall on one side and the sloping ceiling on the other? Thank you.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 29, 2017)

Best answered by the AHJ.

I could see them saying that you need the minimum height, for the entire required minimum width.  Not allowing an "average".

I'm curious, which is the low side?

Adjacent to the guard? That might swing it.

If the low side forces you towards the guard, I could see more of an issue with that.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 29, 2017)

_Not a corridor. Definition is  an enclosed exit access component that defines and provides a path of egress travel to an exit. This does not sound like it is enclosed and don't know if it goes to an exit.
_


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 29, 2017)

The IBC only gives you a break for occupiable spaces, habitable spaces, and corridors. If this attic is not finished it is none of these.


----------



## Robert (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone. 
Fatboy...The low side is away from the guard (not adjacent). Rick...yes the attic will be finished (a bedroom/bathroom). Since it is not a corridor, it might just be seen as circulation space within the attic bedroom. If that is the case, I can see it falling under the "1/2 of the required height is allowed to be reduced". On the other hand, this can be seen as an egress path from the bathroom to the stairs (we are talking 3'), which may require the full 7' headroom with no sloping ceiling reduction.


----------

